# New sofa's cushions gone flat



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Got a new sofa from furniture village end of Dec last year. 

Have only been using them 2/3 months and the cushions have started to go flat and the sofa looks like it is 3/4 years old already. 

We took out protection insurance which covers accidental spillages/stains. 
When i phoned them to complain about these they said that this is general wear and tear and that they don't cover this. 

Is there anything i can do, they are just trying to fob me off and i have spent nearly 2 grand on these sofa's!


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

ams_sxi said:


> Got a new sofa from furniture village end of Dec last year.
> 
> Have only been using them 2/3 months and the cushions have started to go flat and the sofa looks like it is 3/4 years old already.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but, I would maybe try the "not fit for purpose" route, as clearly it shouldn't be looking that old already!

Have you phoned the actual shop you got it from? And is the insurance their own or another company?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

The insurance isn't aimed at the fillings.
You need to know what filling you have. If it is a loose fill ie feathers or fibre then it needs at least a daily plump to maintain if not it will go flay within a month or two. If it is this then what they are saying is correct, it is wearing exactly as would be expected.
If it is a foam filling then you can push the adverse wearing angle. Foam should take years to wear out and not months.
I still get people at work calling under the assumption that a warranty for stains and rips should cover the fillings.
When I worked for furniture village the optional warranty was stains and damage.
The standard guarantee was five years on the frame feet and springs. Everything else got a 12 month manufacturers guarantee.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Take one of the Cushions back to the shop and complain - they should send somebody out to check them at least


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

jonesyFX said:


> I'm no expert but, I would maybe try the "not fit for purpose" route, as clearly it shouldn't be looking that old already!
> 
> Have you phoned the actual shop you got it from? And is the insurance their own or another company?


Yep phoned them, they said its general wear and tear. They don't really want to know
The insurance is through them but with another company


----------



## ams_sxi (Oct 27, 2011)

Luke M said:


> The insurance isn't aimed at the fillings.
> You need to know what filling you have. If it is a loose fill ie feathers or fibre then it needs at least a daily plump to maintain if not it will go flay within a month or two. If it is this then what they are saying is correct, it is wearing exactly as would be expected.
> If it is a foam filling then you can push the adverse wearing angle. Foam should take years to wear out and not months.
> I still get people at work calling under the assumption that a warranty for stains and rips should cover the fillings.
> ...


The back cushion is fibre and we have tried to plump them but because of the design you can't do this much as they are fixed recliners you can't get your hand in so you can only really plump the headrest which doesn't do much. 
The seat is foam and again you can't plump foam whatever you do you cannot get it back to its original shape


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

ams_sxi said:


> The back cushion is fibre and we have tried to plump them but because of the design you can't do this much as they are fixed recliners you can't get your hand in so you can only really plump the headrest which doesn't do much.
> The seat is foam and again you can't plump foam whatever you do you cannot get it back to its original shape


Sweet so that's your angle.
You need to tell them that the foam is collapsing. You'd be more than happy to get the furniture ombudsmen to verify but you'd prefer to keep the situation in house.
As a company head office were notorious at letting customers call the shots. The head office is in Slough and the complaints office is based out of Milton Keynes. 
The Milton Keynes office was very understaffed when I worked there and if they still are then I could see why they might try to defer a problem like this.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

ams_sxi said:


> Got a new sofa from furniture village end of Dec last year.
> 
> Have only been using them 2/3 months and the cushions have started to go flat and the sofa looks like it is 3/4 years old already.
> 
> ...


Is it on finance? If so contact the company who arranges the finance and complain to them. Use the relevant acts/laws to contest it :

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/consumer-rights-refunds-exchange

My sofa suffered the same issue as well as major discolouring from the sun, as it was on finance they wrote of the remaining 12 months. Result ... :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My wife goes a bit saggy sometimes and needs plumping up a bit every now and again. I wrote to the marriage ombudsman but I've had no reply.


----------

